
Ask HN: What landing page do you love? - richardreeze
I saw this question today on Indie Hackers and thought it would be interesting to ask the HN community.<p>For me, the answer would be Stripe Atlas (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stripe.com&#x2F;atlas)
======
theclaw
[https://www.lingscars.com/](https://www.lingscars.com/) \- yes, this is a
real car rental business. Best viewed on desktop - the mobile version is not
nearly as... potent.

~~~
drenvuk
People should check out the page source too.

~~~
bilegeek
I think this is worse: [http://arngren.net/](http://arngren.net/)

------
kapilkale
[https://muzzleapp.com/](https://muzzleapp.com/)

~~~
mthoms
This is from the same developer as CodeKit. His documentation, sales copy and
release notes are always _hilarious_.

Check out the "reviews" on [http://codekitapp.com](http://codekitapp.com) ,
Especially this gem:

>Your app is lame, your face is lame, your friends are lame, and your
continued existence deeply offends us.

>Hacker News, Where Self-Esteem Goes To Die

:-)

~~~
nojvek
The contrast on that side is super low. I’m viewing with grayscale inverted in
low light (at night) and the site is totally unreadable. Wouldn’t call it a
great landing page.

------
bradchoate
[https://panic.com](https://panic.com) is pretty great and so is the landing
page for their upcoming hardware product:
[https://play.date](https://play.date)

~~~
huhtenberg
Playdate site is awful. It appears to be designed for people sitting 2 meters
away from their 8K screens.

~~~
kjs3
Not only do I completely agree, the original 'panic.com' site is generic
looking and usability annoying. "We do generic icons for a living...you have
to hover over them to get any info". Really?

I'm assuming huhtenberg works there.

~~~
huhtenberg
You probably meant that the GP worked there, not me.

~~~
kjs3
MY bad. Sorry for the misattribution.

------
thunderbong
[https://fibery.io/anxiety](https://fibery.io/anxiety)

~~~
goblin89
Maybe that’s a joke, but this page appears to have managed to crash Safari on
iOS a couple seconds after loading.

~~~
throwGuardian
When it comes to Safari, given their widely known non-compliance with W3C
standards, I'd wager this to be a bug/non-compliance within Safari.

~~~
goblin89
Agreed, that‘s a possibility. Although a properly tested landing page probably
shouldn’t crash a relatively mainstream browser on current version regardless
of its quirks (technical correctness isn’t everything), this wouldn’t be an
excuse for the quirks nor would it be a reason to not love the landing page
for other reasons.

~~~
throwGuardian
On the contrary, I believe developers should stand up to Apple where they can,
and the browser is likely the only place for it, given they have zero leverage
in negotiations on native apps, in which Apple is making life very very hard
for developers who simply do not fall in line with their guidance.

If Apple will willy-nilly reject app store (both Mac and iOS) apps,
retroactively change rules to kill competition (look up what they did with
steam) and randomly start banning popular frameworks (electron apps are the
latest victim), and still insist on being W3C non-compliant, in a blatant
effort to force users and developers to their walled garden, developers need
to grow a backbone and take Apple on where they can. If Mac users really want
your webapp, Firefox/Opera.... are just an install away

~~~
goblin89
Rereading ancestor comments I think we are on the same page actually, but in
case I’m wrong…

In general, I could appreciate the decision to make a stance in this way on a
personal level, but when evaluating a real landing page for a paid product
from business perspective—which would be an inseparable aspect—I would not be
able to recommend preferring “technically correct” over “actually working”.

This does not only hurt sales/business, but also causes stress to non-
technical end users. All they experience is their browser exiting when they
visit the page (thankfully, tabs are preserved on next launch); they are not
concerned with implementation and do not become more aware of Apple’s standard
non-conformance as a result.

A non-commercial website oriented towards developers, or indeed a joke such as
in this case, is fine, of course.

In short, violating open standards—bad, taking a stance—good, hurting regular
users and business—bad.

------
Finnucane
>For me, the answer would be Stripe Atlas
([https://stripe.com/atlas](https://stripe.com/atlas))

Why? It seems very generic and bland. Or is that the point? Also, it make you
scroll through a lot of stuff to find what you are presumably going to the
site to find. They bury the important stuff way down at the bottom.

Yeah, most 'landing pages' are pretty useless exercises in annoying your user.

~~~
richardreeze
I believe it gives you all the "big picture" information you need in a very
simple way (maybe that's why you call it bland). But I do find simplicity
important.

This is hard to do with a product as complex as Stripe Atlas (just Google
"form a company" and click around to see what I mean). But they pulled it off.
And it looks beautiful.

TLDR: I love a landing page that turns complexity into simplicity.

~~~
JohnFen
Maybe my brain is broken, but I found it uninformative on the surface, and it
makes it hard to locate any actual information about the project.

------
lodi
"Just tell me what the damn thing does."

[http://www.tarsnap.com/](http://www.tarsnap.com/)

(I'm also a happy user!)

~~~
JohnFen
Now, _that 's_ a good landing page.

------
ColinWright
None. Absolutely none. I have _never_ "loved" a landing page. They are always
too clever, too designed, too cluttered, too austere, too "gorgeous", too
self-indulgent, too self-important, _etc._

~~~
spiderfarmer
Is there anything you do like?

~~~
ColinWright
Yes.

I like a landing page whose implementation makes it clear that the people
behind it have thought long and hard about the people who will visit, and what
they want.

I like a page that's clean, clear, spare, easy to find the things people are
looking for when they come to a landing page.

The XKCD panel nails it:
[https://www.xkcd.com/773/](https://www.xkcd.com/773/)

There are _so_ many things I really don't care about when I land on your site,
and a few things I really do care about. Visit the web site for a museum to
find out how much it costs to visit[0]:

    
    
      > Plan your day
       > Your visit
        > Discover
         > Become a friend
          > Memberships
           > Admissions
            > Audio guides
             > Day tickets
              > $18
    

Then you want opening times and which holidays they are closed, and the page
is comprehensive and detailed, and from 2008 and clearly wrong.

Absolutely no thought about what a visitor is trying to accomplish, and
instead is all about trying to ... well, I don't know what they're trying to
do.

I like a landing page that has clearly catered for the visitor, and not just
to show off how wonderful their web design skills are.

\--------

[0] Adapted from here:
[https://twitter.com/sophie_gadd/status/1213126700625739778](https://twitter.com/sophie_gadd/status/1213126700625739778)

------
rimliu
The only true and lasting love:
[https://www.berkshirehathaway.com](https://www.berkshirehathaway.com)

~~~
solarkraft
I find it pretty hilarious that a substantial part of it is an ad for Geico.

~~~
nojvek
Well. BH owns Geico or prolly the largest shareholder. Also one of their most
lucrative investments.

I personally dislike Geico’s spammy marketing but I guess it’s minting
billions for BH.

If it were to me, they’d be a law that all insurance companies need to be a
co-op or non profit. Profit in insurance (esp for health insurance) makes no
sense for a country.

------
criddell
If you have a browser that has flash, then
[http://www.zombo.com](http://www.zombo.com) is a good one.

~~~
dschuessler
Otherwise you can visit: [https://html5zombo.com/](https://html5zombo.com/)

------
kamranahmedse
Looking at my "Designs" bookmarks folder, half of the websites have been
shutdown and the other half I don't "love" any more.

This proves two things for me, design has nothing to do with the success of a
product, and the second: design is subjective and changes not only from person
to person but also for you, there is an absolute chance that one design that
you love now, may hate in future.

~~~
psychstudio
I have to agree. I agonised over the design of our landing page but eventually
came to the same conclusion.

Plain text that gets as many selling points into the eyes of the visitor above
the fold is what I believe is the most sensible route if you're debating bit
to design your landing page.

~~~
jjeaff
I think clean and attractive is key. At least for me. If you have a product I
want and your landing page is well designed and clearly explains the product,
then I am much more likely to try your product.

I assume, right or wrong, that if you out that much work into your landing
page, you must have put the same into your product.

Now if your product stinks after trying it, I'll leave just as fast. But at
least I have it a try. I'm sure I'm not unique in that regard.

Now, if you are resource constrained, focus on the product first, of course.

------
tnolet
Notion is great [https://notion.so](https://notion.so). Will probably rip it
off for my company soon.

~~~
sumnole
Not just a great landing page but a great product, which helps.

~~~
nojvek
Wouldn’t call notion a great product. I found it incredibly hard to use.

------
eat_veggies
Stack Overflow actually has a landing page! Usually your entry point is via a
Google search, so you never see it.

[https://stackoverflow.com/](https://stackoverflow.com/)

~~~
noer
That's a homepage though, I'd argue that questions pages are more like landing
pages for SO.

------
dewey
This thread comes up once every month, I'd suggest to go over the past month's
threads:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=pastYear&page=0&prefix=tru...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=pastYear&page=0&prefix=true&query=landing%20page&sort=byPopularity&type=story)

------
khaledh
I loved how plain and to the point Magic's original landing page (2015) was:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20150313215658/https://getmagicn...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150313215658/https://getmagicnow.com/)

Now it's been redesigned of course:

[https://getmagic.com/](https://getmagic.com/)

But I still prefer the original.

~~~
richardreeze
I remember this! You're right I also loved the original landing page when I
first saw it. Thanks for sharing.

------
phs318u
about:blank

------
open-source-ux
If you're looking for landing page inspiration, here are two sites that
collect examples

[https://onepagelove.com/](https://onepagelove.com/)

[https://www.pages.xyz/](https://www.pages.xyz/)

~~~
whoisjuan
Shameless plug: [https://www.waveguide.io/landing-
pages/all](https://www.waveguide.io/landing-pages/all) and for Mobile Landing
Pages: [https://www.waveguide.io/mobile-landing-
pages/all](https://www.waveguide.io/mobile-landing-pages/all)

------
tkainrad
I refurbished the landing page of my personal blog site during the Christmas
holidays and have received some very nice feedback:
[https://tkainrad.dev/](https://tkainrad.dev/)

~~~
nojvek
Oh well. There is a cookie notice that takes more than 50% of screen real
estate when I load the page.

~~~
tkainrad
Oh, wasn't really aware that it would be so large in some cases. Thank you for
this feedback. Could you tell me which kind of device you were using, I guess
a relatively small mobile phone?

~~~
nojvek
iPhone8 iOS. Pretty average mobile device.

~~~
tkainrad
Alright, will make some changes, i.e. not showing it to non-EU visitors and
making it a little smaller. Thanks!

------
soneca
I struggled to answer that question myself while researching for my own
product's landing page.

I decided to go for a very different path and create something that could
showcase the product as soon as possible, with simple and objective copy for
people who wanted to understand it better.

I do very much love it as it is right now, but of course I am biased, and of
course I am open to criticism to improve it. But the principle (clear copy +
showcase the product working) I will probably keep.

Here it is to receive your judgement:
[https://www.quidsentio.com](https://www.quidsentio.com)

~~~
pryelluw
Copywriter here:

Use a more common font.

Headlines over buttons.

------
ryantgtg
This is one I made [https://pinballmap.com/](https://pinballmap.com/)

I like it, but I think it would be nicer without the big list of "regional
maps" at the bottom. I'm not really sure how best to include that list (users
have told us, "list all the regions so I can ctrl-F for them! or else I hate
you!"

Next I want to add some stats to the landing page. Like, top 25 pinball
machines that are on location. And each one listed would be a link to show
that machine on the map.

~~~
DrScump
Very grateful for your work.

Have you considered having the map be optional (a click away)? To preserve
mobile data if nothing else.

Also, given how often turnover happens, a link next to each itemized machine
to notify you of changes (and perhaps another to notify participating owners
of mechanical problems)?

I wish the 49ers playoff and INDISC weren't the same weekend.

~~~
ryantgtg
Well, the main, searchable map is one click away ("Explore the Map"). But
yeah, that map on the landing page that only shows where the regions are, we
could simply hide that on mobile. We are really de-emphasizing the regions in
exchange for the single map where you can search anywhere. I don't like the
search experience on that single map, though. But it'll take some work to redo
it. I want it to be more like the app search experience.

If an operator is tagged at a location, and that operator has granted us
permission to notify them, then they get a daily email of any comments left on
their machines. Roughly half of them take advantage of this (147 out of 299).
We should probably remind operators of this feature more often, given that
it's now buried in a 6 year old blog post.

My daughter's birthday is on the same weekend as INDISC! I used to like going
to that tourney.

------
werber
Honestly, here. I want content instantly

------
winrid
Self plug - TRYING to finish
[https://fastcomments.com](https://fastcomments.com). Goal for the homepage
was something pleasing and simple.

~~~
TehBrian
Loaded fast, that's a thumbs up from me! Most of the landing pages I've seen
on this thread have been very pretty, no doubt, but on my poor little computer
they weren't the speediest of websites.

Clicked on the website you linked, bam, it's loaded. It's also very simple
too! No distracting shapes or clunky animations, it's just a very satisfying
website. +1

~~~
winrid
You don't know how happy that makes me, thanks.

I'm tired of slow software so I vowed to make all my personal projects perform
well. Along the way I wanted to add comments to my blog, tried disqus, and
figured I could do one better (at least for me).

------
masonic
Craigslist. Easily navigated by topic _and_ by geography.

------
zeroego
[https://www.kickscondor.com/](https://www.kickscondor.com/) Can't believe no
one has posted this yet.

------
nottorp
Well, you tell me landing page, I think marketing lies. And stupid responsive
design pages that waste 99.95% of the space on my monitor.

How can I love something like that?

------
BlameKaneda
I like the minimalism of Bonsai:
([https://www.hellobonsai.com/](https://www.hellobonsai.com/)

------
Confiks
[https://burnout.so](https://burnout.so) is awesome. Fantastic product too;
I'm living it.

~~~
richardreeze
This is actually a great landing page! Makes me want to try the product

~~~
JohnFen
I've seen worse, but in my opinion, this is not a good landing page. It
doesn't offer much in terms of actual, actionable information -- only
marketing-speak broadsides, the layout is hard to follow, if you change the
font size to make it more usable (the size the page uses is far too large),
then the layout breaks further, and so on.

------
adrianmsmith
[https://www.jooq.org/](https://www.jooq.org/)

\- Fast to load

\- Tells you what the product does right at the top

\- As it's a database library, and there are many other database libraries -
the features are written in terms of how the product is different from the
competition - goes into

\- Code examples pretty soon, so you can really see what using it would be
like.

------
darasan
The new site from The Designer’s Republic is really cool:

[https://www.thedesignersrepublic.com/](https://www.thedesignersrepublic.com/)

Love the colors and use of simple animation - really stands out from the bland
tech/startup sites we usually see.

Check out the Wipeout icons and typography :-)

~~~
some1else
Love their work, but the new website sucks. Let me look at things on my own
time. But I guess a person who's tired of being worshipped for things they did
twenty years ago would prefer you don't pore over them.

------
kp98
Pitch.com

It is a start up to compete with powerpoint that raised 50 million pre-mvp...
yea ... sweet landing page tho

~~~
richardreeze
Geez... Love the landing page though it feels like a Pixar movie.

------
JohnFen
I can honestly say that I've never seen a landing page that I loved. Landing
pages are those things that get in the way of what I'm really trying to find.

------
pcarolan
[https://www.blackbox.cool/](https://www.blackbox.cool/) Is so fun and tells
you everything you need to know.

------
snicker7
[https://python-poetry.org/](https://python-poetry.org/)

I think the snake animation is pretty cool.

------
jojo_kelly
[https://thriva.co/](https://thriva.co/) \- I love the layout on this one!

~~~
cia-killer
It looks so much better on large screens without the margin

------
vinrob92
Lots of them on [https://www.land-book.com](https://www.land-book.com) are
great.

------
dzink
[https://www.dreamlist.com](https://www.dreamlist.com)

------
sys_64738
[https://search.yahoo.com](https://search.yahoo.com)

------
pythonist
[https://newreleases.io](https://newreleases.io)

------
adamonkey
[http://3kvc.com/](http://3kvc.com/)

~~~
nojvek
So much slow animation.

------
aksss
Https://Drudgereport.com - still king of highly efficient info delivery.

------
teddyh
xkcd was right about web sites in 2010
([https://www.xkcd.com/773/](https://www.xkcd.com/773/)) and it hasn’t really
gotten better since then, either.

------
jacob_rezi
[https://rezi.io](https://rezi.io)

~~~
apazzolini
The page is blank in Firefox until you've scrolled down.

~~~
solarkraft
Not on mobile, but it did take a good 10-20 seconds to load.

~~~
jacob_rezi
noted thank you

------
egypturnash
I love the one on my own website.
[http://egypt.urnash.com](http://egypt.urnash.com)

I haven't changed it since I made it back in 2011, aside from adding links to
new projects.

------
memn0nis
I really like stripe

------
toberej
privacy.com for sure, super simple and clear.

------
Indiehacker2
podia.com

------
baxtr
I think landing pages are overrated. I like good products no matter how they
are presented...

~~~
lnalx
However you can have the best product in the world, if you can't sell or
market it (via a landing page for example), it will never be used (or very
little).

------
Swizec
I’m partial to [https://reactfordataviz.com](https://reactfordataviz.com)
because it’s the best one I ever made and reaches 7th on Google for important
keywords even tho it’s a sales page.

I like it because it loads fast, isn’t very designed, and focuses on decent
copywriting instead of A/B testing quackery

And it converts well at an average of 50 cents per pageview.

Took about 4 years of customer research and conversations to arrive at that
copy.

~~~
solarkraft
> Took about 4 years of customer research and conversations to arrive at that
> copy.

And nobody caught the "havign"?

~~~
limbicsystem
And 'andn' and 'youll'. But still pretty cool...

